# Tubular Adhesive - Glue vs. Tape



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

I'm in the process of building up some tubular wheels and have absolutely no experience with tubular tires. I was planning on gluing the tires but the mechanic at the LBS suggested that he has had better luck with Tufo Tape. He claims that he has not been able to avoid a wheel hop with the glue.

Soooo, which do you folks prefer and why? What would cause the wheel hop with glue?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

VinPaysDoc said:


> I'm in the process of building up some tubular wheels and have absolutely no experience with tubular tires. I was planning on gluing the tires but the mechanic at the LBS suggested that he has had better luck with Tufo Tape. He claims that he has not been able to avoid a wheel hop with the glue.
> 
> Soooo, which do you folks prefer and why? What would cause the wheel hop with glue?
> 
> ...


The mechanic got wheel hop because he didn't stretch the tire evenly when he put it on the rim.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

I think that I wouldn't let a mechanic who has trouble gluing tires either glue or tape my tires or tell me which way is better.

Some folks have had good luck with Tufo tape but I wasn't too pleased with it (tufo extreme) the time I tried it. The stuff went on fine -- pretty easy really -- and seemed to set up well. But after a while -- maybe a couple of months, maybe a little less -- it seemed to get nasty on me. Adhesive bled out around the tire and made a bit of a mess, and the rear tire especially just didn't seem soundly seated any more. Squishy, I'd say, long, long before I would have though of re-gluing.  Maybe it's fine, but I'm not going back. Glue, period.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep, you can put a tire on crooked with the tape as well.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

kytyree said:


> Yep, you can put a tire on crooked with the tape as well.


Everytime...

Glue and glue only for me...


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*another glue guy here...*

but this is like asking a Shimano vs. Campy question.

It's possible to make arguments either way, but most long-term tubular users swear by glue.

I also don't think your mechanic knows what he is doing. Lumps are due to improper installation, cheap tires, non-countersunk valve stem holes, or all of the above. It doesn't have anything to do with glue vs. tape.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

Glue, only glue, and nuthin' but glue!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Try the glue first. It's easier to switch from glue to tape than vice versa. 

The tape can be difficult to remove down to a clean surface that I would want to use as a base for glue. Glue can be removed easily.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

+1

Any time saved in application of the tire initially is lost when it comes time to put a new tire on and you have to clean that tape off. It is nothing but work.

I have used both and I really don't think the tape holds as well as the right amount of Vittoria mastik. Also both will of course "squeeze" out a bit on the sides once you mount the tire on, when I used the Tufo tape it makes a bit of mess because stuff sticks to this to gummy gray gunk around the tire. The glue will be there as well but it mostly sticks to itself and will eventually dry so that it doesn't pick up junk like the tape.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... in my experience, glue ups take a tad more prep time but tends to be relatively messy. Tape is quicker (and in my experience, about as secure (your results may vary)) but still requires a couple of time consuming pre steps (mainly pre stretch) and can still result in poor alignment (wheel hop) if done incorrectly...

Glue tends to be a tad easier with respect to reglue.

Tubulars, regardless of method of attachment, require a different mental approach as they're never gonna be as convenient (even a tubular clincher) as a clincher tire with respect to mounting and repairs. Given current wheel options (either light weight or aero) and improved clincher designs, it's a choice (most of my old race wheelz are tubular but I've got one set of old ZIPP 404 clinchers that ride nearly as well as their tubbie versions... and I'd prolly be willing to try some of the newer carbon clinchers if funds were there).


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Douse a rag with "Goof-off" before you start, then put on your coat of glue, I just use my fingers, and when you are done it takes seconds to wipe it off of you or anything it got on. 

Messy to a degree it is, but it is a far cry from the sticky gummed up stuff you will have flying around when it comes time to take off all of the tape for a new tire.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

You can use Tufo tape, but only if the following are true:

1) You will never remove the tire until it's ready for replacement (because you'll destroy it getting it off)

2) You will never repair the tire (for same reason-this won't be as big a problem if it's a Tufo tire, because they are unrepairable, anyways)

3) You won't complain about the amount of time it will take to scape off all the $h!t that the tape leaves behind after you remove it.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a link from this website comparing Carbon Tubular wheels at the bottom it shows how-to glue up a wheel. Click on this to go there!

Use glue, Vittoria Mastik 1 is simply the strongest! It was mentioned above that Tufo tape will tear apart a none Tufo tire when removing it. If the rim is carbon fiber, Tufo Extreme tape may damage the gluing surface(the carbon fiber bed) when trying to remove the tire also.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Thank you Tape!*

Tape for me is fastest, cleanest and best. I did glue previously but once I found tape -thats it! I find that the tape residue comes off the rim really easily and when removing the tire you can take most of it with you if you are careful about how you do it.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's what a local cross pro says about Tufo tape:



molly cameron said:


> It is very bad, steer clear!
> 
> I've used it and tested it using a few different methods. We will not offer it as a service at the Veloshop. I think we still have a few rolls around for sale but, the stuff is not trust worthy.
> 
> ...


----------

